# Newport - Ensenada



## AZBlueDevil83 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Newport - Ensenada Seeking Position on Boat*

Looking to offer my services to any vessel requiring a last minute replacement hand.

47, fit, attorney, firefighter, Nationally Registered EMT. Resume, references available. Not much racing experience, but very comfortable on boats, bluewater and some prior past sailing experience, though freshwater only in racing.

Also available as crew from 5/9 - 5/26 for any sails.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Check out the nosa message board.


----------



## AZBlueDevil83 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Thanks*

I did and it just discouraged me, seems like there are lots of available crew.


----------



## tackonheader (Apr 8, 2009)

Give me a call, we may have a spot available 949-370-2755.


----------



## AZBlueDevil83 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Busy Busy*

I can't seem to get through on that number.


----------



## AZBlueDevil83 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have not received an email from you. It was nice chatting. I hope I fit the boat. Heres another: arackanaxeandthepackonmyback at yahoo.


----------



## AZBlueDevil83 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Position Acquired*

Thanks for reading but I am fortunate to have found a crew spot.


----------



## Nickw (Oct 15, 2007)

I am looking for a spot!! I just posted in the CREW forum. I just found out that the boat I was to sail on, a C&C 40 just dropped out of the race! I can fill any position and am well adapted to sailing in adverse conditions. 

Nick

805 944 7106


----------

